# support for Broadcom wireless drivers in freeBSD 8



## bhargava (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I just wanted to know if the support for Broadcom wireless Drivers has been added in the next release (freeBSD 8).

I read about it here .... so can anyone who tried freeBSD 8  confirm this? 

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2009)

man 4 bwi on FreeBSD 8 gives me:


```
BWI(4)                 FreeBSD Kernel Interfaces Manual                 BWI(4)

NAME
     bwi -- Broadcom BCM43xx IEEE 802.11b/g wireless network driver
[snip]
HARDWARE
     The bwi driver supports Broadcom BCM43xx based wireless devices, includ-
     ing:

           Card                     Chip       Bus         Standard
           Apple Airport Extreme    BCM4306    PCI         b/g
           Apple Airport Extreme    BCM4318    PCI         b/g
           ASUS WL-138g             BCM4318    PCI         b/g
           Buffalo WLI-CB-G54S      BCM4318    CardBus     b/g
           Buffalo WLI-PCI-G54S     BCM4306    PCI         b/g
           Compaq R4035 onboard     BCM4306    PCI         b/g
           Dell Wireless 1470       BCM4318    Mini PCI    b/g
           Dell Truemobile 1400     BCM4309    Mini PCI    b/g
           HP nx6125                BCM4319    PCI         b/g
           Linksys WPC54G Ver 3     BCM4318    CardBus     b/g
           Linksys WPC54GS Ver 2    BCM4318    CardBus     b/g
           TRENDnet TEW-401PCplus   BCM4306    CardBus     b/g
           US Robotics 5411         BCM4318    CardBus     b/g
```


----------



## bhargava (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks alot . I searched the online manual pages but I couldn't find about this so I had to post it here. This means that these drivers have been added( right !!!).

Thanks again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like it 


```
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/bitops.h
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/bwimac.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/bwimac.h
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/bwiphy.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/bwiphy.h
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/bwirf.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/bwirf.h
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/if_bwi.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/if_bwi_pci.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/if_bwireg.h
/usr/src/sys/dev/bwi/if_bwivar.h
/usr/src/sys/modules/bwi
/usr/src/sys/modules/bwi/Makefile
```


----------



## bhargava (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks DutchDaemon. I'm waiting for stable to release but couldn't wait to know about it beforehand. I hope it is as good as it always is , may be even better.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah!
So much about it


----------

